# Has anyone heard of YOCH



## DaddyPaddey (16 Oct 2018)

My son was going to get the dealer to put a Bafang motor on his recumbent Trike, however he has just been told that the suppliers have sent a YOCH which will 'do the job just as well'. 

We are suspicious, has any one any experience or advice please, as we have never heard of YOCH.

Roger


----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2018)

I have heard of the motors, but no experience myself..

http://www.jhyoch.com/

@Pale Rider is quite knowledgable on ebikes and motors


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> I have heard of the motors, but no experience myself..
> 
> http://www.jhyoch.com/
> 
> @Pale Rider is quite knowledgable on ebikes and motors



Not a make I've heard of, but I wouldn't read too much into that.

Bafang are popular in the UK, but not without their niggles.

Realistically, with either make you are pretty much on your own if it goes wrong.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (16 Oct 2018)

Thanks chaps. He has decided to go with it, and we will report back in due course.


----------



## busa5504 (21 Oct 2018)

So first ride out on the recumbent with the 750w Yoch and I am very pleasantly pleased. Simple 12.2 mile ride with two nasty climbs some nice flat stuff and one very naughty 40+mph downhill. Still have 4 of the 5 bars of battery left and I can safely say the motor pulls like a train! I will post some more as I test it fully, the fitting was done by KMX owner Barry and on whole very good, needs a few tweaks but nothing major.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1919299154/embed/6c469f352e5e9d92d1de07e981e461bd9773ae4b

https://imgur.com/a/HiLq9z8 - Pics of the bike


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Oct 2018)

busa5504 said:


> So first ride out on the recumbent with the 750w Yoch and I am very pleasantly pleased. Simple 12.2 mile ride with two nasty climbs some nice flat stuff and one very naughty 40+mph downhill. Still have 4 of the 5 bars of battery left and I can safely say the motor pulls like a train! I will post some more as I test it fully, the fitting was done by KMX owner Barry and on whole very good, needs a few tweaks but nothing major.
> 
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1919299154/embed/6c469f352e5e9d92d1de07e981e461bd9773ae4b
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HiLq9z8 - Pics of the bike



A nominal 750w motor will have plenty of grunt, albeit it's on the hanging side of illegal.

Are there any obvious markings on it?

If so, you wouldn't be the first owner of such a motor to remove them.


----------



## busa5504 (22 Oct 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> A nominal 750w motor will have plenty of grunt, albeit it's on the hanging side of illegal.
> 
> Are there any obvious markings on it?
> 
> If so, you wouldn't be the first owner of such a motor to remove them.



No the motor is plain no markings anywhere on it, and the owner of KMX who fitted it obviously told me this was for off road use only......


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Oct 2018)

busa5504 said:


> No the motor is plain no markings anywhere on it, and the owner of KMX who fitted it obviously told me this was for off road use only......



Worth being aware the law applies to anywhere the public has access, which includes cycle paths, trails, car parks and the like.

Realistically, there's nowhere you could use that motor legally.

Realistically, you won't have any bother - provided you use it responsibly.

Barrelling down your local high street at 30mph on the throttle might attract unwanted attention.


----------



## busa5504 (22 Oct 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Worth being aware the law applies to anywhere the public has access, which includes cycle paths, trails, car parks and the like.
> 
> Realistically, there's nowhere you could use that motor legally.
> 
> ...


Responsible is my middle name just ask @DaddyPaddey. All seriously, ty for the heads up and I already dialed the restrictor down to no more than 20, I normally do 15-16 on my road bike unaided, and regularly passed on the commute by other bikers. plus advantage of riding at 6am in the morning


----------

